# NUEVAS FOTOS DE TRUJILLO (panoramicas)



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

ooorale!!!..trujillo si luce bastante grande!!!..y tambien esta muy plano!! jeje..me gustaron mucho las fotos!!..exelentes panoramicas! kay:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

perupd said:


> Nos has dicho eso mil veces, me parece ilógico que continues y continues en el mismo plan...almenos yo no soy dueño de una fábrica de pintura para regalar galones y galones para que la gente pinte sus casas.


debes tomar los comentarios como comentarios constructivos,todas las ciudades tienen sus fallas,especialmente Lima,te lo dice un mazamorrero.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

No quiero ser cruel, me encanta Trujillo y con unos 10 a 15 edificios de 15 a 25 pisos, se vería genial. La parte cruel es, si sale Alanito de presi, quien sabe hago algo sobre el asunto... no me maten!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas sus fotos paisanos ! bueno, dos cosas: se sabe que una ciudad peruana no ofrece buenas vistas desde lo alto, es decir desde un edificio en una zona intermedia de donde puedes ver a un lado la zona pudiente, al otro lado la zona pobre y por otro lado zonas amrginales y otras de clase media.............en conclusion no ayuda )distinto si hubiera algun edificio alto en el golf a donde subir, cambiaria la percepcion. Segundo: lo bueno es que siempre resulta interesante y novedoso mostrar panoramicas y a la vez imaginar edificios altos y un skyline: no me critiquen por eso, se sabe de antemano que hay cosas mas importantes que skyline, pero imaginar estas cosas es tambien parte de la cultura latinscrapers........


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> muy buenas sus fotos paisanos ! bueno, dos cosas: se sabe que una ciudad peruana no ofrece buenas vistas desde lo alto, es decir desde un edificio en una zona intermedia de donde puedes ver a un lado la zona pudiente, al otro lado la zona pobre y por otro lado zonas amrginales y otras de clase media.............en conclusion no ayuda )*distinto si hubiera algun edificio alto en el golf a donde subir*, cambiaria la percepcion. Segundo: lo bueno es que siempre resulta interesante y novedoso mostrar panoramicas y a la vez imaginar edificios altos y un skyline: no me critiquen por eso, se sabe de antemano que hay cosas mas importantes que skyline, pero imaginar estas cosas es tambien parte de la cultura latinscrapers........


Debimos haber intentado subir al edificio de 10 pisos que esta por California, Digo para complacer a los exigentes.


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Me encanto el thread, no se esconde nada, muestran la ciudad tal y como es y en mi opinión a pesar de que se ve caótica me parece acogedora y bastante agradable.
Solo deben pintar las fachadas laterales de los edificios y queda de lujo.

Muy buen trabajo amigos Trujillanos (no se el gentilicio ).


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> muy buenas sus fotos paisanos ! bueno, dos cosas: *se sabe que una ciudad peruana no ofrece buenas vistas desde lo alto*, es decir desde un edificio en una zona intermedia de donde puedes ver a un lado la zona pudiente, al otro lado la zona pobre y por otro lado zonas amrginales y otras de clase media.............en conclusion no ayuda )distinto si hubiera algun edificio alto en el golf a donde subir, cambiaria la percepcion. Segundo: lo bueno es que siempre resulta interesante y novedoso mostrar panoramicas y a la vez imaginar edificios altos y un skyline: no me critiquen por eso, se sabe de antemano que hay cosas mas importantes que skyline, pero imaginar estas cosas es tambien parte de la cultura latinscrapers........


FALSO!! El Cusco se ve hermoso desde lo alto.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

zid said:


> Me encanto el thread, no se esconde nada, muestran la ciudad tal y como es y en mi opinión a pesar de que se ve caótica me parece acogedora y bastante agradable.
> Solo deben pintar las fachadas laterales de los edificios y queda de lujo.
> 
> Muy buen trabajo amigos Trujillanos (*no se el gentilicio* ).


Está bien, el gentilicio es trujillanos


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> FALSO!! El Cusco se ve hermoso desde lo alto.


En cusco se ven bien los techos a dos aguas, en la costa no hay eso.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> FALSO!! El Cusco se ve hermoso desde lo alto.



falso ! solo el centro se ve bien de lo alto (como la tipica foto desde Sacsayhuaman), al llegar y mirar desde el avion antes del aterrizaje, la zona metropolitana que rodea el centro se ve mucho peor a pesar de estar inmersos en las montanhas circundantes......que equivale a la zona metropolitana de trujillo que se ve desde el servat en todas direcciones


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*el color ladrillo predomina desde lo alto*









se nota una zona de clase alta o media alta.










una zona popular 


es el reflejo de casi toda ciudad vista desde lo alto en el peru: el color a ladrillo debido a que solo nos preocupamos en las fachadas y listo.

en todo caso la ciudad se ve mejor a nivel de calle.....por q trujillo hoy en dia se le nota muy bonito.

libidito buen esfuerzo y muy nitidas fotos, ahora si diremos q de trujillo tenemos muchas fotos q reflejan un dinamismo de los foristas de esta ciudad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta vista corresponde a la urbanizacion la merced y California (al fondo), se aprecia un edificio de departamentos de 10 pisos y al costado agregue un esquema o dibujo que indica donde se ubicara el nuevo edificio de 13 pisos...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

bueno tambien como dice Sky,no estan en un edificio del Golf.El Golf tiene zonas mas bonitas.Aunque esos edificios que estan en proyecto en Trujillo va a ayudar mucho.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

en esta foto, al fondo se construiran las torres de Primavera y asi se verian desde el Servat !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> falso ! solo el centro se ve bien de lo alto (como la tipica foto desde Sacsayhuaman), al llegar y mirar desde el avion antes del aterrizaje, la zona metropolitana que rodea el centro se ve mucho peor a pesar de estar inmersos en las montanhas circundantes......que equivale a la zona metropolitana de trujillo que se ve desde el servat en todas direcciones


Algo que ayuda bastante al Cusco son los techos a dos aguas con tejas...algo que no se ve en las ciudades de la costa.

Pero igual insisto qu en general el Cusco se ve bastante aceptable desde lo alto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Una pregunta: En Trujillo hay casas de estilo Tudor o Inglesas como en Lima?


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Una pregunta: En Trujillo hay casas de estilo Tudor o Inglesas como en Lima?


No hay, almenos nunca he visto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no corresponde al tema, pero si los hay, en la avenida El Ejercito, la primera avenida de Trujillo, que en su epoca maxima a mediados de siglo XX, era un lujo vivir alli (hoy es una zona de clase media sin mayor atractivo)......esa zona nunca se ha mostrado.......y ni me habia acordado.......buena ah !


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> no corresponde al tema, pero si los hay, en la avenida El Ejercito, la primera avenida de Trujillo, que en su epoca maxima a mediados de siglo XX, era un lujo vivir alli (hoy es una zona de clase media sin mayor atractivo)......esa zona nunca se ha mostrado.......y ni me habia acordado.......buena ah !


Esa es la av. donde está la UPN?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> no corresponde al tema, pero si los hay, en la avenida El Ejercito, la primera avenida de Trujillo, que en su epoca maxima a mediados de siglo XX, era un lujo vivir alli (hoy es una zona de clase media sin mayor atractivo)......esa zona nunca se ha mostrado.......y ni me habia acordado.......buena ah !


Ah tienes razon Sky¡¡¡¡¡ ya me acorde esa zona tienen casas buenas y antiguas, Chevere lo k hicistes al agregar los edificios en proyecto.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a que bien, ojala que muestren mas de su ciudad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi sera..... y dime.... no has tomado fotos ultimamente a ciudades como caxamarca o lima tu zona????


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

No pero "algún día" lo haré.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> No pero "algún día" lo haré.


osea nunca....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Puede ser que tengas razón.  en fin me gusto ese thread de el golf, es el mejor thread que he visto de trujillo junto con el de trujillo historico.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jeje de la foto identifico a sky y a Libidito los 2 de a alado quienes son ???


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

un excelente thread muestra todos los angulos de la ciudad en sus diferentes zonas, por ahi lei un comentario de que tiene un parecido a Puno pero en que ??????????, otro que arequipa y piura son las ciudades que mejor cuidan sus costados de las casas arequipa si, pero piura como que no.
las torres de primavera son 2 uno de 10 y el otro de 8 pisos, plaza mall tiene 7 pisos, en el octavo el mirador y 2 sotanos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

elmiocid said:


> un excelente thread muestra todos los angulos de la ciudad en sus diferentes zonas, por ahi lei un comentario de que tiene un parecido a Puno pero en que ??????????, otro que arequipa y piura son las ciudades que mejor cuidan sus costados de las casas arequipa si, pero piura como que no.
> las torres de primavera son 2 uno de 10 y el otro de 8 pisos, plaza mall tiene 7 pisos, en el octavo el mirador y 2 sotanos



observe bien el render de las torres de primavera, son 3 torres, uno de 8 que parece de 9 (o viceversa) con terraza y piscina encima con techo virtualizado(lo dejo en 10 por lo tanto) el que sigue es de 9 y el que esta mas atras es de 10


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Yo también tomé fotos...bueno, la que más me gustó es esta...donde se ve al fondo el brillo del mar.


Esta foto esta bien, primera vez q veo una toma asi con el mar.
Mis felicitaciones foristas trujillanos..


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Varias zonas me hacen recordar a Puno.



Como vas ha comparar a Trujillo con Puno, q mal ah!!!


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Buenas tomas, donde se puede apreciar la extensión que alcanza Trujillo y sus distritos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Parece que el equipo trujillano de foristas es uno de los mejores de Incascrapers, pues se está batiendo a forro con las fotos y datos de su ciudad.
Sky: están bacanes tus simulaciones de los nuevos edificios trujillanos. Ojalá que los construyan rápido, para que la ciudad gane un poco más de altura, que es una de las pocas cosas que le faltan.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> observe bien el render de las torres de primavera, son 3 torres, uno de 8 que parece de 9 (o viceversa) con terraza y piscina encima con techo virtualizado(lo dejo en 10 por lo tanto) el que sigue es de 9 y el que esta mas atras es de 10


mmmmm pues yo vi la maqueta y eran 2 torres una de 8 con piscina y la otra de 10 y eso lo vi en una caseta de venta


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

te fallo la vista entonces !


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Espero que se siga contruyendo más edificios altos en la ciudad de Trujillo, para que en unos cuantos años se forme un skyline trujillano.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> te fallo la vista entonces !


no lo creo mas bien si vas y preguntas en donde dan informacion de los departamentos, ahi te diran que son 2 torres (8 y 10 ) y te mostraran la maqueta. 
:eek2:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bueno la verdad, que no hay que echarle la culpa a Trujillo o Chiclayo, por las paredes de los costados sin pintar ni tarrajear, ese es un problema generilazado en todas las ciudades Perúanas, especialmente las ciudades de la costa. La que deberia empezar por dar el ejemplo debería de ser Lima, sobre todo en distritos de clase media y clase media baja, como Jesus Maria, Pueblo Libre, Magdalena etc.. y de ahi seguir con distritos más pobres como La Victoria, San Juan de Lurigancho etc...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Bueno me limito a ya no hacer post comparativos, ojo que no dije de toda una ciudad solo de zonas o algunas partes, pero claro cuando comparan algo con lima siempre estan feliz, en fin cambio mi post a "Trujillo no se ve nada bien en VARIAS de esas panoramicas "


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas las fotos, pero los costados sin acabar, todo un dolor de cabeza para las ciudades Peruanas, aparte de eso me gustan las panoramicas, Trujillo ha crecido bastante, esperemos que pronto ya empieze a crecer verticalmente, por lo que he visto ya empezo con algunos edificios de 13 pisos. Saludos kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Recién veo este thread, a mi me gustaron las panorámicas, pienso que con más parques luciría mejor.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*PARA LO K DIJERON K TRUJILLO NO HABIA CAMBIADO NADA*

*TRUJILLO HACE 30 AÑOS (AV. JUAN PABLO II - ZONA DE LA UNT)*









*TRUJILLO EN LA ACTUALIDAD (AV. JUAN PABLO II - ZONA DE LA UNT)*




























*Y K OPINAN???*


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

buenas fotos

tienen q tomar fotos a huanchaco  que la playa sta muy bonita :cheers: 

excelent contribucion... buen trabajo...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bien hecho perupd, pero ADEMASSSSSS!!! la foto donde sale el banco wiese de la cuadra 3 de pizarro, tambien esta invertida!!! osea, serian 4 fotos volteadas


la verdad siempre busque ver fotos de los 70s o 60s de trujillo, y oh sorpresa, las encontre !


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> bien hecho perupd, pero ADEMASSSSSS!!! la foto donde sale el banco wiese de la cuadra 3 de pizarro, tambien esta invertida!!! osea, serian 4 fotos volteadas
> 
> 
> la verdad siempre busque ver fotos de los 70s o 60s de trujillo, y oh sorpresa, las encontre !


Listo Sky, ya puse esa foto en mi post de la page anterior.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Yo lo hize en Paint, Ctrl + R, y click en la primera opción.


Excelente Perupd¡¡¡ Ahora todo encaja. Wooww como ha cambiado la ciudad.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buena compración Libidito, creo q le cerraste la boca a JUANCHO


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

La avenida Juan Pablo mejoro algo en su vegetacion.No por molestar pero la zona del Servat se ve mejor antes que ahora.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

No niego que ha cambiado conforme a los tiempos, pero para mí eso no ha sido un cambio dramático, observando las fotos ninguna me pareció irreconocible, al menos en esas zonas. Hasta la fecha no hay más edificios de la envergadura del Servat y muchas de las edificaciones que se ven en las fotos están pintadas de otro color o tienen otros usos. Si Trujillo es más limpio ahora que antes no hay manera de saberlo con seguridad (yo no viví en esa época). Pero sí recuerdo que los microbuses ingresaban hasta el centro de Trujillo hasta casi finalizar los 80. De todas maneras mi percepción de Trujillo es de hace 5 años, en todo ese tiempo he estado fuera de Perú.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Además 30 años es un lapso de tiempo suficientemente largo como para que Trujillo hubiera dado el salto a la modernidad, su fisonomía a la fecha debería ser comparable con la del distrito de Miraflores en Lima (a pesar de ser considerada la tercera ciudad de un país de la importancia relativa como el Perú, hasta un país más pobre como Bolivia donde sus tres principales ciudades lucen mejor fisonomía urbana). Mirando las fotos panorámicas se ve claramente que predomina la "autoconstrucción", con sus edificaciones precarias muchas sin terminar con esos espantosos ladrillos expuestos en sus costados, pegadas unas contra otras, especialmente en las zonas populosas como también en algunas residenciales, hasta algunos dijeron que se parecía a Puno, o a alguna ciudad de Pakistán, son odiosas comparaciones, pero dan esa impresión de tugurización. Que se diga que la culpa es del centralismo limeño y las sucesivas crisis económicas, más parecen excusas, como si el Perú fuera el único que las hubiera sufrido, mas bien creo que se debe principalmente a la poca conciencia cívica de los peruanos en general, al poco cariño y cuidado de la gente que vive en las ciudades y la desidia de sus dirigentes y políticos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Asi es que mis fotos estaban volteadas?, tanto tiempo, ya ni me acuerdo...


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Que te has fumado?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

JUANCHO said:


> Además 30 años es un lapso de tiempo suficientemente largo como para que Trujillo hubiera dado el salto a la modernidad, su fisonomía a la fecha debería ser comparable con la del distrito de Miraflores en Lima (a pesar de ser considerada la tercera ciudad de un país de la importancia relativa como el Perú, hasta un país más pobre como Bolivia donde sus tres principales ciudades lucen mejor fisonomía urbana). Mirando las fotos panorámicas se ve claramente que predomina la "autoconstrucción", con sus edificaciones precarias muchas sin terminar con esos espantosos ladrillos expuestos en sus costados, pegadas unas contra otras, especialmente en las zonas populosas como también en algunas residenciales, hasta algunos dijeron que se parecía a Puno, o a alguna ciudad de Pakistán, son odiosas comparaciones, pero dan esa impresión de tugurización. Que se diga que la culpa es del centralismo limeño y las sucesivas crisis económicas, más parecen excusas, como si el Perú fuera el único que las hubiera sufrido, mas bien creo que se debe principalmente a la poca conciencia cívica de los peruanos en general, al poco cariño y cuidado de la gente que vive en las ciudades y* la desidia de sus dirigentes y políticos*.


Plop
Es en lo unico que concuerdo contigo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

JUANCHO said:


> Además 30 años es un lapso de tiempo suficientemente largo como para que Trujillo hubiera dado el salto a la modernidad, su fisonomía a la fecha debería ser comparable con la del distrito de Miraflores en Lima (a pesar de ser considerada la tercera ciudad de un país de la importancia relativa como el Perú, hasta un país más pobre como Bolivia donde sus tres principales ciudades lucen mejor fisonomía urbana). Mirando las fotos panorámicas se ve claramente que predomina la "autoconstrucción", con sus edificaciones precarias muchas sin terminar con esos espantosos ladrillos expuestos en sus costados, pegadas unas contra otras, especialmente en las zonas populosas como también en algunas residenciales, hasta algunos dijeron que se parecía a Puno, o a alguna ciudad de Pakistán, son odiosas comparaciones, pero dan esa impresión de tugurización. Que se diga que la culpa es del centralismo limeño y las sucesivas crisis económicas, más parecen excusas, como si el Perú fuera el único que las hubiera sufrido, mas bien creo que se debe principalmente a la poca conciencia cívica de los peruanos en general, al poco cariño y cuidado de la gente que vive en las ciudades y la desidia de sus dirigentes y políticos.


Otro que le tiene alergia a Trujillo...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no es alergia Perupd,a mi me gusto muchisimo Trujillo y su gente de la mas chevere que he conocido,pero tenemos que ser realistas,esta es la 3ra ciudad de un grande pais,y esta muy atrazada.Tenemos que primero reconocer el problema para poder solucionarlo,todos los peruanos queremos que esta y otras ciudadades prosperen y eso mismo va a pasar.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bueno, para nadie es novedoso que todo el pais es un atraso rotundo......a todas les falta mucho.......por ahi lima aventaja a las demas por mucho, pero el atraso es general..... no se pongan alergicos, haha


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

malos con trujillo, pero sí tienen mucha razón en loq dicen con respecto al atraso y no es solo de trujillo si no de casi toooodo el país


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

JUANCHO said:


> Además 30 años es un lapso de tiempo suficientemente largo como para que Trujillo hubiera dado el salto a la modernidad, su fisonomía a la fecha debería ser comparable con la del distrito de Miraflores en Lima (a pesar de ser considerada la tercera ciudad de un país de la importancia relativa como el Perú, hasta un país más pobre como Bolivia donde sus tres principales ciudades lucen mejor fisonomía urbana). Mirando las fotos panorámicas se ve claramente que predomina la "autoconstrucción", con sus edificaciones precarias muchas sin terminar con esos espantosos ladrillos expuestos en sus costados, pegadas unas contra otras, especialmente en las zonas populosas como también en algunas residenciales, hasta algunos dijeron que se parecía a Puno, o a alguna ciudad de Pakistán, son odiosas comparaciones, pero dan esa impresión de tugurización. Que se diga que la culpa es del centralismo limeño y las sucesivas crisis económicas, más parecen excusas, como si el Perú fuera el único que las hubiera sufrido, mas bien creo que se debe principalmente a la poca conciencia cívica de los peruanos en general, al poco cariño y cuidado de la gente que vive en las ciudades y la desidia de sus dirigentes y políticos.



yo si lo hecho la culpa al centralismo limeño y tambien a los dirigentes politicos.

si vamos a comparar ciudades del peru incluyendo lima con otras ciudades hasta lima sale perdiendo
:eek2: 
:runaway:


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Modernidad no significa solamente construcciones o edificaciones una ciudad moderna abarca muchos aspectos como reciclaje de la basura, contaminación, sistema de transporte, tránsito, calidad de vida, etc.. Lima que se podría considerar la ciudad mas moderna del Perú está muy atrasada en todos los aspectos mencionados anteriormente. 

Las ciudades europeas demuestran que son muy modernas sin tener edificios altos, en Europa (Unión Europea) se cuida y se conserva mucho las ciudades en cuanto aspecto antiguo. Les doy un ejemplo, solo en el aspecto de carreteras: Comparemos la carretera panamericana de Lima con destino a cualquier provincia con la autopista de Linz (Austria) hacia Munich (Alemania) tiene el mismo ancho que la vía expresa de Lima, pero tiene muchísimos pasos a desniveles para autos, para trenes y para tranvías (metros); tiene señalizaciones de tránsito de las tradicionales, intermitentes y pantallas digitales que dirigen el tránsito, además cuenta con cámaras que vigilan el tránsito, toman fotos si superas la velocidad permitida y para los vehículos de transporte pesado tienen sensores que controlar la altura y el peso, además esta autopista cuenta con paneles que reducen el ruido para no molestar a la viviendas aledañas, no hay garitas de control cuando llegas a la frontera, ni policías a la espera de una infracción, simplemente la multa llega a tu casa. 

Pienso que el centralismo si es la causa del atraso en construcciones y edificaciones en las provincias. En otro foro hice un ejemplo pero ahora lo completo: Qué hace un edificio de Petro-Perú en Lima si el petróleo esta en Pirua, ahora si la parte administrativa estuviera en Piura entonces la gente de nivel media alto y alto que trabaja en esta empresa en Lima trabajaría en provincia, al haber mayor poder adquisitivo en las provincias esto conlleva que los grandes malls, supermercados, restaurantes de categoría, edificios de bancos, grandes complejos habitacionales, grandes hoteles, etc. se desplacen a las provincias. Todo es una causa efecto. Esto es solo un ejemplo, ahora si sumamos todas las empresas que hay en las provincias y que Lima se sirve de ellas, Lima se quedaría sin construcciones y edificios modernos. Talvez Lima se quedaría solo con los edificios de las embajadas, OEA, etc. y ni siquiera de los ministerios, Reniec, ONPE, etc. porque cada provincia sería autónoma. Como sucede en algunas de las capitales de los países desarrollados Washington DC, Berlín, Brasilia, etc.

Saludos.....


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> yo si lo hecho la culpa al centralismo limeño y tambien a los dirigentes politicos.
> 
> si vamos a comparar ciudades del peru incluyendo lima con otras ciudades hasta lima sale perdiendo
> :eek2:
> :runaway:


Lima sale perdiendo con ciudades como Buenos Aires,Sao Paolo ,Ciudad de Mexico,Caracas y talvez le hace un buena competencia a Santiago y Bogota.Pero tampoco es que esta super atrazada a comparacion del resto de latinoamerica.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Ya, por favor no discutamos sobre temas que no tienen que ver con el thread...el Perú no tiene ninguna ciudad que saque la cara en lo que es modernidad y punto.

Sky, creo que los posts apartir del #106 (menos el de Alibiza) están de más, incluido este.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Yo conoci TRUJILLO el año 1978, cuando iba alla como a Chiclayo o Piura a lo largo de los años siempre me interesaba recorrer la ciudad para ver si encontraba alguna construccion nueva, durante el gobierno de Belaunde del 80 al 85 se hicieron varios conjuntos habitacionales y urbanizaciones (Monserrate), pero luego durante el gobierno Aprista siempre que iba no veia nada nuevo y asi al paso de los años cuando recorria la Av. que corre hasta la playa de Buenos Aires solo veia la ciudad estancada nada nuevo durante el gobierno de Fujimori a excepcion del ensanchamiento de la autopista a Huanchaco muy poca construccion nueva se hizo, estos ultimos años que he ido veo que hay algunos proyectos inmobiliarios realizados. pero yo pienso que el motivo por el que Trujillo como las principales ciudades del Peru no progresen en cuanto a infraestructura en cuanto a vivienda se refiere es por que parte de las clases medias de esas ciudades (sobretodo los sectores jovenes) emigran a Lima y lo peor para nuestro pais se van al extranjero, a Trujillo lo positivo que le he visto a lo largo de los años es que se nota mas poblada, mas vehiculos, antes no habian semaforos fuera del centro historico,ahora hay intersecciones en las que hay considerable trafico, yo odio el centralismo de Lima ese es el causante del atrazo de nuestras principales ciudades en cuanto a construcciones de altura, nadies invierte donde no hay demanda, desgraciadamente ese maldito defecto de nuestro pais ningun gobierno lo revierte, tambien considero que mientras el APRA gobierne la alcaldia metropolitana de Trujillo poca cosa se puede esperar en cuanto a obras de envergadura para la ciudad,lei que se tuvieron algo menos de 6 millones de soles para obras en esa ciudad, es una cantidad pobrisima para una ciudad como Trujillo, esa ciudad tiene enormes areas para expandirse sobretodo en viviendas de clase media, no esta acordonada como Lima por barriadas o pueblos jovenes, MALDITO CENTRALISMO CUANTO DAÑO LE HACE A NUESTRO PAIS....!!!!! ....disculpen.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Para Trujillo será necesario elaborar un nuevo plan de expansión urbana más allá del Plandemetru, debido a su acelerada expansión. En el distrito de Huanchaco hay mucha area para expandir la ciudad, allí podrían vivir las nuevas familias de mayores ingresos y construir nuevas urbanizaciones residenciales, así se evitaría que la ciudad termine acordonada con más pueblos jóvenes. Trujillo necesitará nuevas vías más grandes y prolongadas, además de vías rápidas y pasos a desnivel, preparándose para el boom automotor que se viene.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

JUANCHO said:


> Para Trujillo será necesario elaborar un nuevo plan de expansión urbana más allá del Plandemetru, debido a su acelerada expansión. En el distrito de Huanchaco hay mucha area para expandir la ciudad, allí podrían vivir las nuevas familias de mayores ingresos y construir nuevas urbanizaciones residenciales, así se evitaría que la ciudad termine acordonada con más pueblos jóvenes. Trujillo necesitará nuevas vías más grandes y prolongadas, además de vías rápidas y pasos a desnivel, preparándose para el boom automotor que se viene.


Pero si en el distrito de Huanchao se hallan las zonas más pobres de la ciudad como El Milagro...El plandemetru no es que sea solo un plan, es un sistema de desarrollo en todo sentido...Trujillo es primer puesto en Buenas practicas urbanas a nivel nacional, así que el tema de desarrollo está bien...el crecimiento se ha proyectado hacia Alto Trujillo para las zonas pobres y se instala luz y agua antes que lleguen las familias, además del trabajo de lotización y habilitación. Otro ejemplo es en Alto Moche...que es un pueblo joven, pero tiene calles (pistas y veredas)y lotes, de tipo y tamaño reglamentario (aunque no asfaltadas). Todo gracias a la planificación.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

perupd said:


> Pero si en el distrito de Huanchao se hallan las zonas más pobres de la ciudad como El Milagro...El plandemetru no es que sea solo un plan, es un sistema de desarrollo en todo sentido...Trujillo es primer puesto en Buenas practicas urbanas a nivel nacional, así que el tema de desarrollo está bien...el crecimiento se ha proyectado hacia Alto Trujillo para las zonas pobres y se instala luz y agua antes que lleguen las familias, además del trabajo de lotización y habilitación. Otro ejemplo es en Alto Moche...que es un pueblo joven, pero tiene calles (pistas y veredas)y lotes, de tipo y tamaño reglamentario (aunque no asfaltadas). Todo gracias a la planificación.


yo creo que juancho se referia a la autopista que conduce al balneario de huanchaco y al aeropuerto ya que por esa zona seria bueno construir urbanizaciones residenciales o de clase media y no a la zona de el Milagro que esta despues de La Esperanza.(salida norte de Trujillo)


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> yo creo que juancho se referia a la autopista que conduce al balneario de huanchaco y al aeropuerto ya que por esa zona seria bueno construir urbanizaciones residenciales o de clase media y no a la zona de el Milagro que esta despues de La Esperanza.(salida norte de Trujillo)


El Milagro está dentro del distrito de Huanchaco. 
Hay nuevas construcciones antes de llegar al cementerio Parque Eterno. Pero también tenemos que recordar que por allí está la zona intangible de Chan Chan.
Otra cosa, construir urbanizaciones cerca al aeropuerto...creo que no sería bueno...el aeropuerto debe quedar aislado de cierto modo...creo que es mejor...además que el crecimiento se ha proyectado hacia Alto Trujillo...pero las zonas de clase media hacia alta, aún tienen áreas cerca a El Golf y a la Vía de Evitamiento.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

claro que esta la zona intangible de chan chan y el milagro esta dentro del distrito de huanchaco aunque este le doble en poblacion (deberia de ser un nuevo distrito), pero tienes razon que todavia queda espacio por el golf.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

algun dia deberian tomar fotos al centro de trujillo.. hay edificios de 5 o 6 pisos si no me equivoco no recuerdo bien... pero es a espaldas del virrey... y bueno como salio ese edificio si supuestament no se pueden contruir edificios altos'???? por esa zona???


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> algun dia deberian tomar fotos al centro de trujillo.. hay edificios de 5 o 6 pisos si no me equivoco no recuerdo bien... pero es a espaldas del virrey... y bueno como salio ese edificio si supuestament no se pueden contruir edificios altos'???? por esa zona???


En el centro histórico la cosa es sencila...no pueden ser más altos que la punta más alta de la catedral.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esos edificios se construyeron hace mas de 25 anhos, cuando no regian normas de construccion de edificios de altura en le centro, hoy no se puede construir de mas de 4 pisos en el centro (considero que aun es mucho, y sigue maltratando la imagen historica del centro)


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Esas areas de expansión en los distritos de victor Larco y Trujillo muy pronto serán totalmente ocupadas por eso es necesario que se elaboren planes para el futuro, osea un Plandemetru II. Por eso el distrito de Huanchaco en toda su extensión ofrece las mejores oportunidades, toda la zona de la autopista de Huanchaco a excepción del area intangible de Chan Chan, lo mismo que las inmensas pampas por las cuales recorre la Vía de Evitamiento, son factibles de ser urbanizados (me refiero a urbanizaciones residenciales), en cuanto al aeropuerto no es seguro todavía si quedará permanentemente en la misma ubicación o pueda ser reubicado, no hay problema en que se construyan urbanizaciones en las inmediaciones, por supuesto cuidadosamente planificadas. Se debe tener en cuenta que no obstante la población metropolitana de Trujillo se aproxima a los 800 mil habs, el area urbana es muy reducida (alrededor de 70 km2), cuando debería por lo menos ocupar el triple de esa extensión.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

La población e nuestra ciudad supera ya los 800 mil habitantes y la tercera parte habita en el distrito de Trujillo, siendo este último el más poblado sólamente después de los distritos más populosos de Lima.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

La población en nuestra ciudad supera ya los 800 mil habitantes y la tercera parte habita en el distrito de Trujillo, siendo este último el más poblado sólamente después de los distritos más populosos de Lima.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

De esta manera ha ido creciendo Trujillo...si se dan cuenta es desde el centro hacia afuera, lo que ayuda a que no se formen cinturones de pobreza.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> esos edificios se construyeron hace mas de 25 anhos, cuando no regian normas de construccion de edificios de altura en le centro, hoy no se puede construir de mas de 4 pisos en el centro (considero que aun es mucho, y sigue maltratando la imagen historica del centro)


eso era lo q queria saber  interesante.. pero creo q esos edificios altos se ven muy bien en el centro :bash: lo que deberia haber es una regla para que todos usen las ventanas coloniales o todos se rijan a un mismo estilo

porque se acatan a la regla.. solo hay de 1 a 2 pisos en el centro pero no tienen nada de colonial....


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Ahora, estabamos hablando sobre el crecimiento hacia la autopista a Huanchaco.








Como se puede ver, la zona intangible es bastante amplia y a sus costados (color morado suave) son zonas de reglamentación especial.

Por otro lado, El Plandemetru ha establecido como zonas de crecimiento urbano inmediato a las areas que aparecen en color naranja.








Así mismo, pueden apreciar los distintos usos del suelo dispuestos por el Plandemetru.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

te pasaste perupd


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

mhubert said:


> te pasaste perupd


Yo solo hize un poco de interpetación...lo demás se lo agradecemos al plandemetru por brindar bastante información importante. De todas manera, gracias!


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Muy pertinentes tus comentarios perupd.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheevre todas las explicaciones, Perud gracias por ser tan explicativo como siempre graxx


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bien ahi don pd..........


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Este es un edificio residencial de 15 pisos en la Av. Husares de Junin 1320
Entrega: Marzo del 2007


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Mas edificios recidenciales en Trujillo


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Drinks 21, hay un sub foro que se llama 'Proyectos'. En ese sub foro están todos esos edificios.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Por lo que veo, en estos planes de ha futuro para Trujillo, y por lo que he visto de la extension actual de la ciudad por google earth. Trujillo tiene un buen futuro por el lado del distrito de Victor Larco que colinda con el mar, algo parecido a lo que es la Ave. Arequipa en Lima y llega a Miraflores y con San Isidro, donde se desarrollo un bonito entorno urbano en Lima, podría hacerse algo parecido en el caso de Trujillo?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Por el aeropuerto ya existen residencias mi tio tiene una casa ahi, y sus vecinos tienen casas bien bonitas...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que residenciales tan chatas.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Toda esa area del distrito de Huanchaco por la que pasa la autopista se dedería urbanizar ordenadamente, y no llenarse de asentamientos humanos.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que residenciales tan chatas.


Ojalá que se hagan más edificos como el Rsd. Húsares


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Alguien me puede decir que es esto?? Es agua??


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Realmente que cuando veo Trujillo por Google earth, se ve una ciudad bastante grande, necesita edificios más altos y no solo residenciales, si no tambien seria bacan que hiciesen como un "Business Center" con varios edificios de altura.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

perupd said:


> Alguien me puede decir que es esto?? Es agua??


son lagunas de oxidacion.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Realmente que cuando veo Trujillo por Google earth, se ve una ciudad bastante grande, necesita edificios más altos y no solo residenciales, si no tambien seria bacan que hiciesen como un "Business Center" con varios edificios de altura.


Hay que empujar el proceso de descentralización. Si este proceso hubiera empezado hace unas décadas el Perú sería completamente distinto. Es labor de Alan García hacer que la descentralización no se quede en papeles, sino que se hagan acciones concretas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

yo creo que Trujillo va tener un desarrollo nunca antes visto en los proximos 5 aNos.Saludos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Dios te escuche Jose, Dios te escuche.....


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Dios te escuche Jose, Dios te escuche.....


Si muchachos ya los escuche... y asi sera.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Trujillo va para adelante.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

perupd said:


> ¿Cómo que no? Ahora es muchísimo más limpia, el tipo de negocios en el centro es distinto, el tipo de vehículos obviamente ha cambiado, el clima es diferente, la señalización de las calles del centro es diferente, las rutas de transporte ni enterado que habían pasado alguna vez por el centro histórico. En esa época solo había Super Rey(supermercado) no se si Monterrey es de esa época...En fin, la ciudad ha cambiado un montón y no solamente en extensión.


en otro foro lei que el alcalde aprista de trujillo estuvo mucho tiempo y decian que no habia cambiado nada trujillo, pues en verdad creo yo que ese alcalde tiene merito en haber modernizado trujillo ya que en este foro lo reconocen que trujillo mejoro, hay que dar al cesar lo que es del cesar , bueno no soy aprista pero no por el hecho de ser anti apristas digan que el alcalde que tuvieron no hizo nada por trujillo, muchas contradicciones, que no entiendo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cibert said:


> en otro foro lei que el alcalde aprista de trujillo estuvo mucho tiempo y decian que no habia cambiado nada trujillo, pues en verdad creo yo que ese alcalde tiene merito en haber modernizado trujillo ya que en este foro lo reconocen que trujillo mejoro, hay que dar al cesar lo que es del cesar , bueno no soy aprista pero no por el hecho de ser anti apristas digan que el alcalde que tuvieron no hizo nada por trujillo, muchas contradicciones, que no entiendo.


las politicas adoptadas a nivel nacional en los ultimos anhos mas el ya evidente desarrollo acelerado de la produccion y exportaciones de Chavimochic y la instalacion de nuevas empresas mineras entre otros factores externos a la gestion municipal, son lo que estan llevando a trujillo a desarrollar rapida y positivamente dentro del contexto nacional. Si hubiera existido una gestion municipal a todo dar al estilo Castanheda Lossio, hace rato Trujillo hubiera sido la segunda ciudad del pais en todo aspecto.....

17 anhos en la alcaldia es demasiado tiempo para cosas pocas, por ejemplo: ampliacion y remodelacion del estadio mansiche, de todas maners se tenia que hacer, sino no eramos sede. Ademas con una buena gestion municipal, analizando la coyuntura local, deberiamos haber tenido un estadio de mayor capacidad por lo menos.

Bypass: hace tiempo se debio iniciar con estas obras de envergadura en lugar de parques con puentes peatonales poco utilizados.

ampliacion aeropuerto: es solo la pista, y no gracias al alcalde, sino mas bien ante la necesidad de exportar productos que ya requerian salida propia y no via Lima, fue esto lo que finalmente concreto un hecho que de haber dependido de las autoridades locales, hasta ahora seguiriamos esperando.

Mas bypasses deberian hacerse en lugar de pasarsela parchando pistas, haciendo rompemuelles y llenando de semaforos, como siempre la vision y mentalidad cortoplacistas.......

Red de agua y desague obsoletos, se estan remodelando, pero creo que no debio esperar tanto tiempo (a que colapsen en algunos tramos) para recien empezar.

Sin embargo a pesar de estas y otras perlitas, la ciudad esta desarrollandose mas y convirtiendose en una plaza rentable a nivel pais, cosa que podria ser mucho mayor si habria mas efectividad por parte de las autoridades apristas


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

No creo que la inversion que esta teniendo Trujillo sea gracias al alcalde.Yo cuando estuve ahi,vi muchas construccion nueva y inversion pero habian cosas que pudieron estar mejor.Pistas en muy mal estado,muy pocas zonas verdes,que una capital de la eterna primavera debe tener harto.Creo que Trujillo mejora por merito de los propios trujillanos y no de sus autoridades.Mi tia trabajo en la contraloria nacional en los 80 y renuncio porque cada vez que descubrian a un alcalde ladron,los de la contraloria no les hacian caso.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Dato...
El by pass del óvalo Mochica está en agenda municipal desde 1995, ya se imaginan con que lentitud se desenvuelven los proyectos. Igual que el hospital oncológico de Trujillo que en la ley Nº 25181 del 06 de enero de 1990 (si, hace 16 años) día en el cual se resuelve 'crear el Centro Oncológico Regional Hospitalario del Norte con sede en la ciudad de Trujillo', pero recien en el 2003 el gobierno empieza el trámite de asignación de presupuesto.

Y así hay muchísimas obras que dan vueltas y vueltas. Unas por culpa de la municipalidad, otras por falta de presupuesto y que simplemente al gobierno central le importan un pepino.


----------

